
U.S. Cyberweapons Are a Disappointment Against ISIS - mturmon
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/12/world/middleeast/isis-cyber.html
======
mturmon
Particularly interesting story, because it explains the sudden ban on laptop
batteries from certain Middle East countries a few months ago. Apparently
Israel had penetrated the ISIS bombmakers, who were able to conceal bombs in
laptop batteries.

This revelation, assuming it is true, should be of special interest to HN,
where there was a debate about the cause and merits of the ban.

Also, apparently, this is one of the things Trump told the Russian minister in
their celebrated meeting recently.

